# Any help here? (Budget PC)



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey everyone, I have a really really old computer that is my personal computer now and I am looking to build a new one (current PC is running on less than 200MB of SDRAM YIKES!) However I still have another computer that I have access to, it's not mine and it doesn't fulfill all of my needs.

1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?

Prefer between 300-350$ (I know you cannot get a lot with this) If you have to spend up to 450 I understand, save money where you can 

2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?

Whatever you guys suggest.

3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?

Music, internet, messaging nothing more at the same time.

4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?

Some gaming, but nothing stupid great. Probably nothing that requires more than 512-1GB memory.

5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?

Minimal, if any.

6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?

Not likley

7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?

Probably 120GB somewhere in that range, just storing personal media library and program files (few games etc.)

8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?

Not necessary

9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?

XP Home, but considering just going for linux to save 100$ (I have some experience with linux anyways, just afraid it will ruin playing my preferred games)

10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?

Standard ATX

11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?

Yes, wired is fine. (prefer to match case color)

12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?

NO! (it's suicide  )


13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?

No monitor thank you

14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?

newegg

15. Location: What country do you live in?

US, Ohio to be specific

Thanks a lot. I know I may not be able to do everything that I want to with this. Just thought I would get some input to see if it were really possible to achieve what I was looking for here.

Thanks for your time

EDIT: Just a side note, I would really love to be able to upgrade this to something more decent when money comes a bit more in my direction. So if that is at all possible I would appreciate it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your budget is going to be a real challenge



you could start by shopping for an intel E4300

then a P35 chipset motherboard

you should get a 2 x one gig kit of DDR-800 ram


that will about shoot your budget


try looking for parts at mwave.com / click on refurbished

then look for power supplies and motherboards and cheap cases

as for power supplies / be very carefule, the majority are junlk models but one like the antec earthwatts 500 watt will do the job very nicely

same with motherboard, right now their are some asus motherboards with the P35 chipset that can be bought for under $100.00


be aware, the warranty on these is limited to 15-days / but I have not had one problem with anything I bought there yet ! although, I am a big buy when the day comes, I know i have saved enough it wont hurt :wink:


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

Be careful - always keep the OS in mind - take that price - minus- what you are willing to pay for a computer and go from there. You are going to have to shop hard to hit that budget - but keep in mind - you can use the existing case which should save you a great percentage considering the budget. I hope that you aren't putting a monitor in that budget.


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

I can highly recommend the Intel E2160 for a good, cheap processor. It won't awe you with it's performance but it's plenty good enough for standard pc use.

E2160 at Newegg

Having said that, the E4300 is notably quicker, but it costs $45 more.

One of the worst things about shopping for pc parts. There is always something just that little bit quicker!

For a graphics card, if you don't go onboard i could recommend looking at a Nvidia 8400gs.


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

I think I may have found some parts. The monitor isn't included (thought I mentioned that). I already have one  I am going to glance over my parts again to make sure that I didn't forget anything. As of now I have the full tower for 400$ (including OS). I just have to be missing something, going to run it by a few people around to avoid posting it on here and feeling dumb  Once I get a go to make sure that everything is included I will post links.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no worry about feeling dumb; you will never be riddiculed or made to feel inexperienced here! :4-thatsba


we are here to help you understand and discuss your needs


enjoy the research thats half the fun, knowing that you are getting components that are right for you! :wave:


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok here is what I have and I think I am just going to go with this set up unless you guys suggest anything else.

Wishlist all in one

Case and PSU - 29.99

Motherboard - 79.99

Processor - 65.99

Memory - 56.99

Hard Drive - 47.99

Windows (not much to look at here) - 89.99

Fans(X2) - 1.99 (each)

TOTAL: 392.91


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry, wrong link there with the memory (somehow)

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820211066

Also, why can't I edit a post after like 5 minutes? Strange


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the psu is way to cheap.... look at the mwave refurb list it is a antec earthwatts 500 watt for $39 a great deal


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Is that really so bad since I'm just running onboard video? None of the other parts are power hungry (actually I was told that, that CPU should conserve some wattage). I was trying to save money by purchasing the case, PSU combo.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

That is probably the worst place that you could try and save money....


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Trying to look for another case, read the reviews and you are very correct. Thanks a lot on that one, gonna have to get a weeinie HD for this to work, but you do what you have to I guess, hopefully and update soon with a new configuration.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

With the psu you should be fine when you upgrade....


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

What exactly do you mean?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Liek you can buy it with a good psu then later put in a second hardrive and such, so you go "core" and when you get money you add storage space and so on.


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok here we go, everything is the same as before except for the HDD, Case and PSU.

HDD - 42

New Case - 34.99

New total is 388


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

This case supports your motherboard and is cheaper http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147065


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok with that case, getting this PSU and now I think I am done.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171007

Will post full again in a little while, after 4 hours of comparing mind is a little frustrated. 2 dollars over budget, but I will live!


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Budget System 2.0

Motherboard - $80
GIGABYTE GA-MA69GM-S2H AM2 AMD 690G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard 

Memory - $57
A-DATA 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory

Windows - $90
Microsoft Windows XP Home With SP2B 1 Pack

Processor - 66$
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ Brisbane 2.1GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 65W Processor

Hard Drive - $50
Western Digital Caviar SE WD1600AAJS 160GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive

DVD Drive $18
Sony NEC Optiarc Black 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model DDU1615/B2s

Case - $19
Rosewill R6422-P SL Black/ Silver SGCC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Power Supply - $33
COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power RS-430-PMSR/P ATX12V Max: 400W (Continuous), Peak: 430W Power Supply 90~132V / 180~264V (Selectable) Nemko / TUV / cUL / CE

New Total: $413 A bit over, but I will live.

Tell me what you think. Think I got about everything now.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

still not a good one (consider the earthwatts from mwave its like 12$ more and it will save you alot of computer problems)


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Please explain to me how this is a bad one (no sarcasm intended.) I am reading the reviews and see nothing except for positive, minus a few people who got some bad ones, but those will be replaced and they are few and far between. The remainder of the reviews say that this is an excellent PSU, and based on my calculations (very rough might I add) I should still have about 100W +/- of course. Upgrade will be necessary when I upgrade the video card, but I am on a budget that I have already went over as of now.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*got0wned* is most correct ray:


the cheapest I would *dare* to go; would be the earth watts 500 at mwave / refurb


anything less and you will be getting yourself a first class ticket to the play; "misery"


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the coolermaster extreme power PSU is a 70% efficient PSU / the earth watts is an 85% efficient PSU


the extreme power is rated to give 400 watts *but* @ an operating environment (case temp) of 25C.............:4-thatsba 

The earth watts is rated to deliver 500 watts at temps of 50C thats a huge difference that can be bought for $12.00 dollars more.........:embarased


in reality the unit is capable of really giving 300 watts of power consisently; if you think you can live with that, then by all means


proceed


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

do a google search for 



*coolermaster extreme power is junk*




then do the same thing for the antec earth watts




nuff said: gotta run


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok how about this one? After looking it actually has a mail in rebate that makes it cheaper than the other PSU.
osewill Stallion Series Dual Ball Bearing Fan RD500-2-DB ATX V2.2 500W Power Supply 115V/230V CSA, UL, TUV, FCC

EDIT: Turns out that rebate only counts if you purchase it in like the next day, may have to look for yet another one.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Again no, read the psu info in my sig it should have a list to avoid at all costs...but i really dont see why you dont spend the $4 more and get the earthwatts?


----------



## Wake[of]tehbunT (Aug 13, 2007)

*will work for PC* 

that is the motto of a man/women in search of quality parts :laugh:

Anywho, yes i think a good 500 watt is amazingly needed, i used to have a w/case 350 watt....it was the worst mistake EVER haha

i got a 600 watt quality brand asap and my troubles were over.


----------



## Axis304 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok any chance you guys can just tell me overall what parts you think I should use for everything (minus the OS of course). So that pretty much leaves me at 300$ to buy all of the parts. If not that is OK I understand that may be more work than most of you are willing to do (I have spent over 4 hours trying to get this thing right, still a no go). Still prefer newegg.

Thanks guys, if not I am still looking around and trying to understand PSU's a bit more (courtesy of your article, I am supposed to start reading up on those in my class now as well actually)

EDIT: Just wanted to add another thanks for all of the help you guys have given me so far and I hope to eventually be able to return the favor


----------

